# Medical before VISA invitation Possibility?



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,

Can i able to do medical before VISA invitation? and what is HAP ID and TRN for medical.

Thanks,


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

namsfiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i able to do medical before VISA invitation? and what is HAP ID and TRN for medical.
> 
> Thanks,


No, you can only go for medicals after applying for the said visa. HAP ID is generated after submitting fee for the visa.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

namsfiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i able to do medical before VISA invitation? and what is HAP ID and TRN for medical.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes you can: *My health declarations*

Doing it early would lead to a situation with less time between your visa grant date and the date by when you have to make it to Australia (Initial Entry Date) on this PR visa so as to keep it active.


----------



## mshahabahmad (Jul 11, 2015)

It is necessary to pay fee for visa, then ID is issued and you can go for medical


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

KeeDa said:


> Yes you can: *My health declarations*
> 
> Doing it early would lead to a situation with less time between your visa grant date and the date by when you have to make it to Australia (Initial Entry Date) on this PR visa so as to keep it active.



Yes you are right buddy, can you please confirm the steps, however below steps I did please check and verify.

1) I created immi account
2) Then I clicked on New Application and define My health declarations including all family members.
3) As it's showing TRN number and status "Incomplete"?
4) Another button for Submit Application, should I need to click on Submit Application?
5) Can I able to click on "Submit Application" button (My Health Declaration) before VISA lodge, I mean no INVITE and no PAYMENT?
6) I want my medical before VISA INVITATION? 

Appreciate your feedback..

Many thanks,


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, submit the application. Once the application is submitted you will get the HAP ID's and referral letter generated which contains the list of tests to be taken. 

You need to take a print of the referral letter that's generated and book an appointment with medical services team. Carry referral letter and passport along with on appointment date.



namsfiz said:


> Yes you are right buddy, can you please confirm the steps, however below steps I did please check and verify.
> 
> 1) I created immi account
> 2) Then I clicked on New Application and define My health declarations including all family members.
> ...


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

jadu87 said:


> Yes, submit the application. Once the application is submitted you will get the HAP ID's and referral letter generated which contains the list of tests to be taken.
> 
> You need to take a print of the referral letter that's generated and book an appointment with medical services team. Carry referral letter and passport along with on appointment date.


Thanks a lot, one more clarification should I take form 26A and 160 for myselft and spouse plus kids?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Thanks a lot, one more clarification should I take form 26A and 160 for myselft and spouse plus kids?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Nope. Just take referral letter and passport. These should be fine.

Sent from OnePlus One!!


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

jadu87 said:


> Nope. Just take referral letter and passport. These should be fine.
> 
> Sent from OnePlus One!!



But in form 26 it is mentioned "To be completed by EXAMINING PHYSICIAN (or staff)"
So what does this mean..
please help me for this action also


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> But in form 26 it is mentioned "To be completed by EXAMINING PHYSICIAN (or staff)"
> So what does this mean..
> please help me for this action also


When I went for medicals, I only carried referral letter and passport. I think those forms will be filled by medical staff. Don't worry about those forms.

Sent from OnePlus One!!


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

jadu87 said:


> When I went for medicals, I only carried referral letter and passport. I think those forms will be filled by medical staff. Don't worry about those forms.
> 
> Sent from OnePlus One!!


After medical is done, when I'll get the INVITATION, then after make the payments, how my VISA lodge connect with my early medical?

In easy words how they understand my medical was done earlier? 

Thanks..


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Once you are invited, you have to Apply Visa. While applying, you have to fill 17 pages application, while filling that in one of the question you have to give HAP ID with which you have done your medicals.

Sent from OnePlus One!!


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

jadu87 said:


> Once you are invited, you have to Apply Visa. While applying, you have to fill 17 pages application, while filling that in one of the question you have to give HAP ID with which you have done your medicals.
> 
> Sent from OnePlus One!!


Great! what other forms should I fill up before invitation to save my time..
thanks..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

namsfiz said:


> After medical is done, when I'll get the INVITATION, then after make the payments, how my VISA lodge connect with my early medical?
> 
> In easy words how they understand my medical was done earlier?
> 
> Thanks..


When filling in the online visa application, you will have to give reference of the medical tests that you undertook earlier. The system will internally link the records then.

Make sure that you answer YES to the question "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" for each applicant. Once you do that, an additional field will appear to enter details to link these two together.


----------



## expatau (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi, can we also get Police clearance certificate before applying for VISA ? Is it needed or not ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

expatau said:


> Hi, can we also get Police clearance certificate before applying for VISA ? Is it needed or not ?


Yes, you can. Doing either PCC or Medicals will result in an earlier IED though (check page#1 of this thread).


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

KeeDa said:


> When filling in the online visa application, you will have to give reference of the medical tests that you undertook earlier. The system will internally link the records then.
> 
> Make sure that you answer YES to the question "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" for each applicant. Once you do that, an additional field will appear to enter details to link these two together.



Thanks everyone for great support, I need small clarification while filling in the online visa application (17 pages), I gave answers Yes for medical and entered HAP-ID then one more field is there additional field... what should I need to enter there? 

Can some one reply please..


----------



## aussieit (Jan 10, 2015)

*Additional field*

What additional field you found and how did you fill it?


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

aussieit said:


> What additional field you found and how did you fill it?



It's additional field so I put it medical test deatils including HAPID.. anyway it's done..
thanks a lot.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi friends,

What if i had taken a complete health check few months back but didn't generate HAP ID or for that matter this test was not specific to Australia visa but a general full body check up which covers all test that are required for PR?

How will that work? Can we use this test result?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> What if i had taken a complete health check few months back but didn't generate HAP ID or for that matter this test was not specific to Australia visa but a general full body check up which covers all test that are required for PR?
> 
> How will that work? Can we use this test result?


No. You cannot use that.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> What if i had taken a complete health check few months back but didn't generate HAP ID or for that matter this test was not specific to Australia visa but a general full body check up which covers all test that are required for PR?
> 
> How will that work? Can we use this test result?


No, it must be a medical conducted by an approved panel doctor for the purpose of immigration, and it must be linked with the HAP ID you provided to the doctor at the time of your medical.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> What if i had taken a complete health check few months back but didn't generate HAP ID or for that matter this test was not specific to Australia visa but a general full body check up which covers all test that are required for PR?
> 
> How will that work? Can we use this test result?


If that doctor is on Australian panel, that may help that clinic expedite your checkup.
But it has to be a new health checkup as required by Australia. Hope this helps


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

I got a question. To activate the PR visa first time... do I need to enter with all dependent or only principal applicant will suffice? Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> I got a question. To activate the PR visa first time... do I need to enter with all dependent or only principal applicant will suffice? Thanks


All have to enter. Those who don't will potentially lose their PR while those who do get to keep it.


----------



## MagicMuffin (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Senior members, 

I have valid 476 visa and now I am applying for 189 visa. I have valid eMedical with HAP ID which I received when applying 476. 
Medical examination for 476 is less than 1 year old and the same I have informed in my application. 

Question is.. 
476 Visa medical has Medical Examination 501 and 502 Chest X-Ray only, 
but my friend who had his medical done earlier for 189 has 501, 502 and 707 also. 

Should I apply for medical again for 189? 

Please advice!! 

Regards.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

MagicMuffin said:


> Hi Senior members,
> 
> I have valid 476 visa and now I am applying for 189 visa. I have valid eMedical with HAP ID which I received when applying 476.
> Medical examination for 476 is less than 1 year old and the same I have informed in my application.
> ...


In the past, you would have likely been required to take a complete new medical check. But in November the process changed, and it's possible that some of your previous tests can be re-used for the 189 application. This page on the DIBP website explains the new process: Health examinations

I'd probably wait to see what your CO requests. However, if you wanted to avoid any delays, you could do a complete medical check per the 189 requirements.


----------



## Sars02 (Dec 7, 2015)

jadu87 said:


> Yes, submit the application. Once the application is submitted you will get the HAP ID's and referral letter generated which contains the list of tests to be taken.
> 
> You need to take a print of the referral letter that's generated and book an appointment with medical services team. Carry referral letter and passport along with on appointment date.


Hi Jadu,

Please help me with one query.

I have created my immiaccount and went on tab "New Application"

My Question is:

What option do I need to select out of following

Air & Sea Crew	
Citizenship	
Family	
Health	
Resident Return	
Skilled Migration	
Student	
Temporary Work	
Visitor	
Work & Holiday

Will really appreciate if you can suggest me the steps.

Thanks.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Sars02 said:


> Hi Jadu,
> 
> Please help me with one query.
> 
> ...



Just click on Health option then enter your particulars, review the details then finally submitted and you will get HAPID.


----------



## Sars02 (Dec 7, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Just click on Health option then enter your particulars, review the details then finally submitted and you will get HAPID.


Hi Namsfiz,

Thanks for your suggestion.
I have submitted my health declarations and got one reference number, please suggest, if this reference number is the HAP ID for me?

Secondly, I have got invitation yesterday only, yet to file my visa after finishing my medicals, my query is how this HAD ID will be mapped with my current application while filing the visa.


Thanks,


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Sars02 said:


> Hi Namsfiz,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion.
> I have submitted my health declarations and got one reference number, please suggest, if this reference number is the HAP ID for me?
> ...


In the visa application, it will ask if you have completed your medical check. When you answer Yes, it will ask your HAP ID.


----------



## Sars02 (Dec 7, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> In the visa application, it will ask if you have completed your medical check. When you answer Yes, it will ask your HAP ID.


Ok. One last query - the reference number which I got after submitting my application (Health Declarations) is the HAP ID for me?

Thanks


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi....looks like I have to revisit my application and select yes to medical check in last 12 months ...once I select the option yes...it will ask for HAP...ID...I suppose and that is what CO will check for the reports....When I called the hospital...they said just get ur TRN or HAP ID number and passport.... I suppose this is how it will work...I have a question under select option...health declaration there is option "Share" what is that ?


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

*Forgot to declare a Health issue.*

Hi,

Need some advice here. While I was doing the Health Declarations to generate HAP ID, I accidentally submitted and left to declare a health issue. I'm unable to edit again. This was in the last part "Organise Health Examinations” where you answer “Yes” or “No”

What's the option I have to resubmit it? 

Regards,

AKN


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AKN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some advice here. While I was doing the Health Declarations to generate HAP ID, I accidentally submitted and left to declare a health issue. I'm unable to edit again. This was in the last part "Organise Health Examinations” where you answer “Yes” or “No”
> 
> ...


Inform the clinic about this mistake. They will ask you to sign a paper copy of the same form. They will do the needful.


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Inform the clinic about this mistake. They will ask you to sign a paper copy of the same form. They will do the needful.



Thanks Mate.


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

I have accepted NSW invtation paid 300AUD and waiting for their reply in the mean time I want to complete Medical to save my time I have below question :
On my immiAccount I have asked the question 
"Has the applicant already submitted a visa application for this subclass and are they waiting for a decision to be made by the Department on that application?"

I should Select "No" ? right


----------



## Triple M (Jun 9, 2016)

*Medical test before getting the invitation*

Hi friends,

I have applied EOI and waiting for the invitation. I read that if you get the medical and PCC done beforehand, it reduces the visa grant time.

I have created the immiaccount.

Can you tell me what should I choose for these questions?
1) Has the applicant already submitted a visa application for this subclass and are they waiting for a decision to be made by the Department on that application?
Yes/No

2) National Identity Document - I have Birth Certificate which is in Punjabi language but I had got it translated in English by the Notary. Will these two be accepted? or Do I need to get it translated by some authorised translator?


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

jadu87 said:


> Yes, submit the application. Once the application is submitted you will get the HAP ID's and referral letter generated which contains the list of tests to be taken.
> 
> You need to take a print of the referral letter that's generated and book an appointment with medical services team. Carry referral letter and passport along with on appointment date.


Hi,
I just completed my health declaration and from the home page (my applications) trying to submit 'My Health Dec'. It prompts an error 'Form incomplete. Edit the application and answer all questions before submitting'. To check if i have answered all question, i tried selecting the application and edit it. It takes me to My Health Dec page and i dont see any option to edit the application. Though the status here(my health dec) shows 'Application Submitted' but on the home page status shows as 'Incomplete' 
I'm a bit confused here.. Appreciate if someone could help me out.

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

I have questions for doing Medical before INVITE. I am expecting my invite during next round and meanwhile I am preparing all my docs in advance. For doing medical in advance, I have created my ImmiAccount and submitted all details in 9 page form. 

Now, IF I get invite do I need to create another email ID or Password for IMMI Account again ? OR Can I use the same log in ID and Password ? 

Well my main curiosity is will the same IMMI account fo 9 page form will automatically gets converted into 17 page form post INVITE or We have to create another IMMI account after receiving the Invite and just use the HAP-ID of the previous application ?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

akhandel said:


> I have questions for doing Medical before INVITE. I am expecting my invite during next round and meanwhile I am preparing all my docs in advance. For doing medical in advance, I have created my ImmiAccount and submitted all details in 9 page form.
> 
> Now, IF I get invite do I need to create another email ID or Password for IMMI Account again ? OR Can I use the same log in ID and Password ?
> 
> Well my main curiosity is will the same IMMI account fo 9 page form will automatically gets converted into 17 page form post INVITE or We have to create another IMMI account after receiving the Invite and just use the HAP-ID of the previous application ?


You can use the same immi account post invite. Call the panel clinic the day you get the invite and schedule medicals in a day or two.
YOu can pay VISA fees immediately after invite by using the existing immiaccount


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

You can (and IMO should) use the same immiAccount.



akhandel said:


> Well my main curiosity is will the same IMMI account fo 9 page form will automatically gets converted into 17 page form post INVITE or We have to create another IMMI account after receiving the Invite and just use the HAP-ID of the previous application ?


The 9/ 17/ etc questions are not from your immiAccount but for the application that is held in your account. You currently have only the medicals application in it. You soon will have the PR application as well. In the future you may have others too in it (like family sponsorships) and your citizenship application. So prefer to keep just one account.


----------

